# Electric Fatbike at Cabelas



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like at least one Cabelas store in Michigan is selling converted fatbikes with BBSxx motors to hunters........

Mid Drive Fatbike at Cabelas?! - Electricbike.com Forum

i wonder how long it will take for those hunters to want to try them on other trails? Maybe not even during deer season.......?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Just be sure to wear your white furry helmet.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah pretty soon all the bike shops will carry them then they will be every were


----------

